# Institutional Investor records for the ASX



## InCasinoOut (24 May 2013)

(Sorry if this has been asked before, i did search.)

How do i find out what stocks are owned by institutional investors for the ASX? 

I want to compile a list of stocks with little/no interest from them, that ii can run my own filters over? Or is this done simply through market-cap less than x ? 

Or perhaps, What size is small enough for them to ignore?


----------



## Smack (12 May 2014)

further thougths on this anyone?

Smack


----------



## luutzu (12 May 2014)

InCasinoOut said:


> (Sorry if this has been asked before, i did search.)
> 
> How do i find out what stocks are owned by institutional investors for the ASX?
> 
> ...




MorningStar and the likes have top 20 shareholders. These are reported by the companies in their report anyway. So go thru company by company.

As to a button to click and see what they own or not own, don't think there's a database that does that... In general, just assume that they're interested in and probably own anything and everything in the top 100 to 200.


----------

